# 10 Weisheiten über Frauen



## krawutz (4 Mai 2013)

*Es ist nicht wichtig, was eine Frau sagt.
Wichtig ist, dass sie hübsch dabei aussieht.

Oscar Wilde


Eine Frau ist etwas für eine Nacht.
Und wenn es schön war, noch für die nächste.

Gottfried Benn


Der gute Ruf einer Frau beruht auf dem Schweigen mehrerer Männer.

Maurice Chevalier


Heute steht eine Frau bei einer Party immer vor der Frage, ob sie genug angezogen oder
genug ausgezogen ist.

Catherine Deneuve


Frauen lügen nie.
Sie erfinden höchstens die Wahrheit, die sie gerade brauchen.

Yves Montand


Für Frauen ist es leichter, lange über nichts zu reden, als kurz über etwas.

Peter Ustinov


Frauen sind schon mit Kleinigkeiten zufrieden. Zum Beispiel mit einem klitzekleinen Diamanten.

unbekannt


Erotik - das ist auch so ein Kapitel. Vor allem wegen der Frauen, mit denen man es dabei zu tun hat.

Martin Walser


Wenn der Teufel einem anständigen Kerl eins flicken will, wirft er ihm ein Frauenzimmer
über den Weg.

Johannes Tralow


Es ist besser, in der Wüste mit Gewürm zu hausen, als in einem schönen Haus mit einer unzufriedenen Frau zu leben.

Joseph Heller
*


----------



## comatron (4 Mai 2013)

Frau Deneuve hat mit jedem Jahr immer rechter !


----------



## Zeus40 (6 Mai 2013)

Amen! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (6 Mai 2013)

stimmt alles


----------



## Josef84 (12 Mai 2013)

Das unterschreibe ich :thumbup:


----------



## besieger (15 Mai 2013)

Hehe, das passt schon teilweise...


----------

